# Sheraton desert oasis 3/27-4/3/21



## lily28 (Feb 23, 2021)

Large premium 1 bedroom unit available at Sheraton desert oasis at Scottsdale Arizona 3/27-4/3/21.  $800 for 7 night of stay


----------



## lily28 (Feb 26, 2021)

Still available


----------



## lily28 (Mar 1, 2021)

Still available


----------



## lily28 (Mar 7, 2021)

Still available


----------



## lily28 (Mar 11, 2021)

Still available


----------



## lily28 (Mar 19, 2021)

Still available.  Price lower to $750


----------



## lily28 (Mar 22, 2021)

Still available. $725 for large 1 bedroom at Sheraton desert oasis for 7 night


----------



## lily28 (Mar 25, 2021)

Rented


----------

